# Sweet Texas B-B-Q Sauce anyone?



## bonedigger (May 21, 2014)

I have been making this barbeque sauce for more than 30 years, Everyone who has tried it has seemed to enjoy it. You need to taste it as you are making it to tweak it as you go, at least, that's how I do it, This is the basic recipe, Enjoy:

*Sweet Texas Barbeque Sauce*

*By Bonedigger*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]*

*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]*

*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]*

*Ingredients:*

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

1 medium, (about 1 cup) finely chopped or puréed onions

4 cups catsup or if you prefer you can use ketchup

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup dark chili powder

1 teaspoon Garlic Powder

2 Tablespoons Key Lime Juice or, you can use lemon juice

2 tablespoons (or to taste) liquid smoke (optional)

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

*Directions:*

*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]*

Mix all ingredients together and place in a medium saucepan.

Bring to a simmer on medium heat stirring occasionally so as not to scorch.

After your meat* is nearly done roasting, apply this sauce liberally and continue to cook, add more and cook meat till tender an falling off the bone. Then add more sauce…...Enjoy!

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

* Excellent on chicken, pork and beef I believe it would be awesome on anything grilled! With this sauce on em', you could eat erasers.

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe - I'll give it a try soon


----------



## pennstpitmaster (Jun 17, 2014)

Will have to try it this weekend on my first rack of ribs


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 19, 2014)

That sounds good, but I'm curious, I see liquid smoke in a TON of BBQ sauce recipes. If you already have a perfectly good smoker going, why not omit the liquid smoke, and smoke the sauce for 3 or 4 hours. 

That's how I have always done mine, and it really is no comparison.


----------



## gunkle (Sep 1, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> That sounds good, but I'm curious, I see liquid smoke in a TON of BBQ sauce recipes. If you already have a perfectly good smoker going, why not omit the liquid smoke, and smoke the sauce for 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> That's how I have always done mine, and it really is no comparison.


how do you go about smoking the sauce? do the whole cook down on  the smoker or put it there after the sauce is cooked?


----------



## caribou89 (Sep 2, 2014)

Smoke it the whole time. Put it in a disposable foil pan or an old pot you can dedicate to smoking sauce. And just let it go at whatever temp you are running the smoker. Usually let mine go for 4-8 hours but I've done it as short as 3-4 like I mentioned before. Longer the better. Just depends on what's on the smoker that day.


----------



## gunkle (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Well have to try it that way. Might as well get as much use as possible from a run with the smoker.


----------



## thmoker (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been using this recipe on my ribs for the past few smokes and I really like it. It's simple, so you can tweak it to your own taste.

I deleted the liquid smoke, and added siracha sauce, a few drops of sesame oil and then I hit it with a stick blender to smooth it out so it will squeeze out of the bottle. Nice and tangy.

Next I think I may try adding shallots for some more depth.

Anyway, thanks for posting.


----------



## gunkle (Dec 14, 2014)

Made this today substituted 1/3 chipotle chily pepper for dark chilly powder, Upped the garlic and cooked in my smoker while a pork shoulder was in there.  Let the sauce in for 6 hrs.  Nice and thick, used the empty ketchup bottle for the sauce when it was cooled. Came out good every one liked it think I'm gonna tweak a little more . Thanks for the recipe and the smoker tip.


----------

